# ocean kayak trident 11



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

does anybody have one???


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I have an OK Prowler Trident 13...close but no cigar?


----------



## irsammy (May 20, 2011)

I just sold mine for an outback. It's a great yak and works great in the gulf.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

does it track like the 13 and 15???? i really want an OK


----------

